# Polio Certificate from Pakistan while Living in Australia



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

so, we've been living in Australia for 2.5 years on 489 visa and applied for 887 (PR) visa recently. CO just asked for Polio Vaccination Certificate (We visited Pakistan Nov 15 to Jan 16). We didnt get any vaccination when coming from Pakistan, did not know about it and no one asked for it.

So how do we go about it? The GP here is saying we have to go through the whole vaccination process (4 doses 8 weeks apart) since we cannot provide proof of the polio vaccination we had years ago as kids (we had the OPV drops in our childhood but no proof). And we cannot go to Pakistan to get the vaccine and certificate.

How can we convince the GP to give us a booster dose?

Should i get a statement from a doctor back home to say that we did get the vaccination as kids? Give it to the GP here and get a booster dose?

Would the CO consider a Certificate of the Booster dose enough?

TIA


----------



## oz4173 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Beee
It's very simple you can get any of your relative back home to fetch Polio Vac certificates for your family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

oz4173 said:


> Hi Beee
> It's very simple you can get any of your relative back home to fetch Polio Vac certificates for your family.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for your reply oz4173! How do i go about it? I have family back home but who do they contact? As far as i know, there's no record of the polio vaccination we had as kids.


----------



## oz4173 (Jul 11, 2016)

They can goto any government hospital or local vaccine centre with your pp copies, and get the certificates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

oz4173 said:


> They can goto any government hospital or local vaccine centre with your pp copies, and get the certificates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I called a Government hospital in Islamabad and they said i have to take the vaccine first, then they will give the certificate. and that my family members cannot get it for me. Did you or anyone you now got it through family?


----------



## oz4173 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Bee,
Your family members can get them for you, I got it for my wife when i was there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

oz4173 said:


> Hi Bee,
> Your family members can get them for you, I got it for my wife when i was there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats great! I wonder why they told me that the shot was necessary.. :confused2: Did you do it in Islamabad? I will make a few calls and ask. Thanks!


----------



## oz4173 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Bee they are right too but you can get them very easily, if you can pursue a little
Just let someone wakeup at home and tell them to go and chase. 
or goto RWP any govt hospital or district health office, don't forget to bring the pp copies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

oz4173 said:


> Hi Bee they are right too buy you can get them very easily, if you can pursue a little
> Just let someone wakeup at home and tell them to go and chase.
> or goto RWP any govt hospital or district health office, don't forget to bring the pp copies
> 
> ...


oh okay then probably calling from here wont help. I will ask my family to put in some effort for it! Thank you for your help!


----------



## oz4173 (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes, that's right 
You are welcome 
May you get your PR soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

